# west midland reptile society meeting 8th july 09 about bearded dragons



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

the wmrs are holding there next meeting on the above date, at the kidderminster harriers social club.
we have a bearded dragon breeder attending the meeting to tell us about husbandry,care, health and well being, disease's and morphs of the dragons. 

we would like to see some more of the wmrs members attending the meetings, there is a train station 5 mins away from the location. and as we have close to 200 members and only a handfull attend. 

we are also starting to plan days out. which will be at discounted prices for members, trips to zoo's, alton towers etc etc. 

meeting starts at 7.30 pm 
admission is

£2 non members
£1.50 members. 

there is a bar on site and tea and coffee avaliable.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

;up ;up ;up


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

arthur wilks has been breeding dragons now for over 10 years! and has a brilliant collection. come on people...... show your appreciation and turn up to the meetings!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:​


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:​


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:​


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:​


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up::up:​


----------



## bubbles783 (Jan 6, 2009)

All the cool kids are doing it :2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bubbles783 said:


> All the cool kids are doing it :2thumb:




wht u on about? nutter! lol x


----------



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

now if it was about pythons or snakes in general i may go bt beardies r just not my thing


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ingle said:


> now if it was about pythons or snakes in general i may go bt beardies r just not my thing


 there will be many snakes, tons of royals i suspect


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> there will be many snakes, tons of royals i suspect



think he means the monthly meeting, not the show?? :gasp:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

charlottej1983 said:


> think he means the monthly meeting, not the show?? :gasp:


 ah i see, sorry then


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ah i see, sorry then



ok i'll let u off this time! lol


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

We ain't going to the meeting but going to the show on the 9th. 

If anyone needs stuff transported East to West Midlands pm me. 
And from there we will be going up to Manchester.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

soooo.... its raining here in good old kidderminster..... bump.


----------

